

Windows 8 Registered I/O Networking Extensions - LenHolgate
http://www.serverframework.com/asynchronousevents/2011/10/windows-8-registered-io-networking-extensions.html

======
LenHolgate
I expect that yes, it would be useful to use RIO with Node.

What I'm hoping to find, once I've got RIO integrated into my IOCP framework,
is that 'faster path' from user mode send/recv calls to/from the network stack
will result in performance improvements for IOCP based servers that switch to
using RIO. It likely wont be as much as if you used RIO in a tight loop polled
situation, but you should still get some benefits from the pre-locked buffers
and the reduced amount of work needed during send and recv calls. Going via
the IOCP for completion notification will result in some kernel mode
transitions but it's necessary to allow you to scale RIO to many thousands of
connections.

I'll post some comparative perf tests once I've got a bit further.

~~~
krmmalik
That'll be great --- Thanks!

I look forward to seeing some results from you

------
krmmalik
Just going off a little bit on a tangent here; I remember reading the Node.js
port to Windows is based on IOCP, so will this affect Node in Windows 8?

Are there any benefits to Node.JS if it is to use this new API?

Does anyone know?

